# Smoked Salmon W/Qview



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Since Carol started her diet I was thinking she might enjoy some salmon with her salad.




I had no idea it was so damned expensive. I could have gotten filet mignon for this price.


I rinsed it off and patted dry with paper towels.




Rubbed with lemon pepper and Yoshidas.



It's at 102' and the grate is 177'. I will jack temps up after a bit, as it is sweating now then spray with more Yoshidas.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

Yoshida.........Whats that???


Nice hunk a fish RON!!!!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looking good Ron...


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 12, 2009)

Your right about that seafood, that stuff is expensive.  I bought some steaks cheaper than a piece of fish about half the size.  Fish looks good.

Charlie


----------



## rivet (Dec 12, 2009)

Keep that great Q-vue coming, Ron~ tasty looking salmon!


----------



## bassman (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks good, Ron.  What do you thin the Yoshida's with to be able to spray it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice hunk of fish there Ron and I know it will be melt in your mouth good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for sure.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a few drops of water.



Just coming out.


Resting.



Carol was going to have a "taste", she couldn't stop tasting,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

It was really good.


----------



## yount (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks great i have to try this yoshidas if i can find it anywhere where i live.Thanks for sharing


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

beautiful color on that fish Ron.Looks delicious...


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks great Ron, very nice. I too can not believe how much seafood has went up, but, what ya gonna do? 

You know I don't pay much attention to whats in the back of the fridge, too much stuff to move around. But just the other day, I spotted this big bottle. I asked the wench, I mean the wife what it was. She said it was a bottle of marinade. I pulled it out and it was a bottle of Yoshida!!! I could not believe it. LOL
All this time we had some and I have never used it. Can't wait to try it


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like I need to start my diet too if that's what I get to eat!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 12, 2009)

Smoked salmon is a wonderful thing.  Yours looks fantastic Ron. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Pretty average price for farmed Atlantic salmon.  I just cold smoked a 2 lb center cut fillet last night.  Made for a wonderful breakfast this morning


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

Ron that salmon looks great...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

Great job Ron, sounds like you're keeping Carol happy, and that's the important part.

Glad i don't really do seafood with the prices on them, bet those members from Alaska can get fresh caught that day salmon for probably a few pennies per pound.


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 12, 2009)

Yo-Shida-ing me... really?... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Good Job Ron!!!!


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like your ship came in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I hope you like it.


----------



## benjaminr (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good. Damn I love Salmon!


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice looking fish Ron.  

Glad to see you finally tried some Yoshida's.....try it on other meats too Ron.  I think you will like it.....LOL

I will be trying this one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry you landlubbers have to pay so much for Salmon, Ron, that fish looks great, flaked out beautiful by the way. Nice job! Ok Yoshis on salmon!!! I gotta try that.


----------



## ronp (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol had some tonight and said it was better tonight. Last night she tasted the Yoshidas and asked why it had a sweet taste. Tonight nothing about that and said the smokey taste took over. Maybe better the next day?


----------



## ezmoney (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking GREAT Ron!!


----------

